# New Kirby pics!! and haircut



## Kirbyandme (Aug 9, 2008)

My friend's sister snapped some pics of the dogs playing together. My friends dog is a westie. Anyway, I just gave Kirby another haircut because his coat was getting long and messy! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Little Kirby is adorable!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just BEAUTIFUL :wub: We need to see KISSABLE KIRBY more often  Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love his haircut. The "westie" ears look great on him!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, what a little cutie!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie!!! He looks so loving and playful!!! How adorable!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: He is so precious!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

> My friend's sister snapped some pics of the dogs playing together. My friends dog is a westie. Anyway, I just gave Kirby another haircut because his coat was getting long and messy! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> What a little doll!!! I love those eyes!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cute pic -- that last one cracks me up though


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I love the black and white picture....adorable Kirby! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, Kirby is so cute! He looks perfect in his haircut. :wub: 

That black and white shot is precious.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are such darling pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Those pictures are just precious and I think he is adorable~~You did a good job on his haircut!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Cute pics!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kirby is adorable :wub: . Cute haircut.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirby is adorable. Great job on the hair cut. I thought he looked just like a Westie in the color ones. The black & white is adorable and shows he is not a Westie. That's a really cute haircut.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww little Kirby is gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT photos, I ADORE the third one the most, looks like "patty cake" was being played.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Those pictures are just adorable! I loved the black & white photo!


----------



## Kirbyandme (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys! We love him so much! :wub:


----------

